# MkV Sirius/XM Pinout information?



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

My wife is loving her MkV Jetta_TDI with Sirius. I'm appreciating the stealth way it installs (stealth like a Phatnoise). Has anyone figured out exatly how the HU in the new cars talks to it's Satellite box (XM/Sirius) in the trunk? 
Has anyone seen a way to get a black-box Sirius tuner integrated with a MkIV Single-DIN HU (non-Monsoon)? I'd rather not have a visible sirius tuner head, and definitely wish to avoid the FM Modulator route. 
Maybe I'm just







?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: MkV Sirius/XM Pinout information? (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_
Has anyone seen a way to get a black-box Sirius tuner integrated with a MkIV Single-DIN HU (non-Monsoon)?

you can do it for XM I know, but the headunit won't display any track info (half the reason to have satelite in my opinion) get a sirius starbase, and a blitzsafe aux input as that will be the smallest (visable) solution


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: MkV Sirius/XM Pinout information? (where_2)*

It might be able to get done but you can only get station numbers no text.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MkV Sirius/XM Pinout information? ([email protected])*

I'd settle for station numbers. That's all the Phatnoise ever displayed on this HU...


----------

